# Wich Clutch??



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have a stock turbo motor and and fidanza aluminium flywheel!
and was wondering wich clutch do u people recomend!
i will need something that can take the abuse of at least 400 hp, but something that can still work with a stock motor!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

On my Z32 I used a Duel Centerforce and it was a pretty good clutch. The clutch has a almost stock feel yet it holds up very well to power. Again I'm not sure about your Z31 but on my Z32 it did it's job well.


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have a friend who destroyed a centerforce II clutch with a stock motor!
so any other options??


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I really think it was either installed wrong or was not broken in properly but anyways have a try at ACT. Their clutchs hold power too but are not friendly in traffic.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

https://www.amzperformance.com/z31/...c7&PHPSESSID=50aafa5cb0c6740cfe3b0409721e8835


You have an NA right? How are you going to make 400hp might I ask?

And yes the centerforces have had some issues so I would stay away from them...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i dont know man the calloway vettes use the centerforce II's and they throw down way more power than our z31 turbo's do. i think it was installed wrong or didnt get broken in right


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i dont know man the calloway vettes use the centerforce II's and they throw down way more power than our z31 turbo's do. i think it was installed wrong or didnt get broken in right


Different clutch disk for a different car. They are known to explode. There are quite a few pics up on the internet showing centerforce clutch disks that have exploded in Z31s.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

oh my bad. i thought it was the same


----------

